# How go thee?



## CodyS (Apr 18, 2014)

Long time, how's everyone?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

You tell us. You're the one that pops in once a year never to be seen until next year.  

Hey we will take what we can get it's always good to hear from you what have you been up to? Still raising chickens and making coops? Did you build the mill? Finish the house? Wrestle any crocs mate? Glad to see you again Cody.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 18, 2014)

Gaday mate. Are you making fair money on that still ? I always thought that was a cool phrase you had.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 18, 2014)

Kevo!

Started Industrial design recently, which is good. Learning things and stuff!

Still President of the Marine Aquarium Society Of Sydney.

That's about all that's happened to me lol, oh and my sister has moved to the states for a yr a little while ago, so I might be in your land at some point.

Forum has come a long way mate! I'm looking at heading up a major upgrade to this forum atm http://www.masa.asn.au/phpBB3/index.php. Lots of work , Hoping to bring it past the 16th century .


----------



## CodyS (Apr 18, 2014)

I can't say I ever finished the mill though, bits are sitting there still lol! Been thinking of just doing an electric one with the chainsaw bar... but plenty of other things to keep me busy.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

Sounds like you've been keeping busy but I wouldn't expect anything else from you. 

Is that your forum Cody? man you guys have nearly 15K members! Way cool.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 18, 2014)

Nah not mine mate, owened by MASA (Marine aquarium societies of Australia). I'm involved in the committee :)


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

Cool beans.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 18, 2014)

;)


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 18, 2014)

Glad to hear from you Cody. It's about time you got off your @$$ and posted something.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 18, 2014)

Always good to hear from you Cody! Try not to be so scarce and pop in from time to time.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## CodyS (Apr 19, 2014)

A couple drawings and renders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 20, 2014)

what drawing program you using cody. hahah getting everyone to switch to metric is like getting everyone to use a MAC! only in a perfect world i guess


----------



## CodyS (Apr 20, 2014)

brown down said:


> what drawing program you using cody. hahah getting everyone to switch to metric is like getting everyone to use a MAC! only in a perfect world i guess



Drawn in Solidworks (no iOS compatible version - need to have windows installed on your mac).

Unfortunately for that analogy to be accurate Mac's would have to be, ya' know, the best.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 20, 2014)

brown down said:


> what drawing program you using cody. hahah getting everyone to switch to metric is like getting everyone to use a MAC! only in a perfect world i guess



You mean to say that there are those that DON'T use a MAC. Say it aint so.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 20, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> You mean to say that there are those that DON'T use a MAC. Say it aint so.



Ken there are a few of us that know the difference between using a great machine compared to that of stone age technology. I am glad you crossed over too the dark side lol. If only we could make our mate see the same way too.. In a perfect world I guess hahahahhahaah when are you gonna get the mill done? I am drooling over here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CodyS (Apr 20, 2014)

brown down said:


> Ken there are a few of us that know the difference between using a great machine compared to that of stone age technology. I am glad you crossed over too the dark side lol. If only we could make our mate see the same way too.. In a perfect world I guess hahahahhahaah when are you gonna get the mill done? I am drooling over here


Making something shiny isn't equal to it being good 

I'll get onto the mill one day lol, been thinking about just making it with a 3 phase 415V motor with the big ass chainsaw blade... not sure though.


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 20, 2014)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Drawn in Solidworks (no iOS compatible version - need to have windows installed on your mac).
> 
> Unfortunately for that analogy to be accurate Mac's would have to be, ya' know, the best.



Agreed, if he said "getting everyone to switch to Linux" then I guess it would be more accurate.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 20, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------

